# Kanji



## Ajkula (19. Juli 2012)

Kennt Jemand ein gutes Programm zum Erlernen der Kanji?
Also etwas dass beim Wiederholen "mitdenkt", beide Lesungen abfragt und Mnemonics anbietet, oder  dem Nutzer die Möglichkeit gibt diese zu erstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2012)

Vlt. ist das hier was für dich: KanjiGym  nach einer Registrierung kannst du die kostenlose LightVersion nutzen, eine "Vollversion" gibt es aber noch nicht.


----------



## Naruhodo (31. Juli 2012)

Zum einen empfiehlt sich Anki und zum anderen Remembering the Kanji 1, 2 und 3. Zur Eingabe von Kanji genügt entweder das Windows eigene IME, Baidu IME oder ATOK. Letzeres ist allerdings für Beginner kaum geeignet, da es ein Vollwertiges Eingabesystem ist. Für NDS gibt es zahlreiche Spiele, die bei der Wiederholung der Kanji helfen, wie zum Beispiel Tadashii Kanji Kakitori-kun 「正しい漢字かきとりくん」. 

Kanji zu lernen, und die Lesungen, macht wenig Sinn. Die Lesungen lernst Du ohnehin nebenher, durch Decks für Anki wie corePLUS, core10K, und ähnliche. Natürlich gibt es Methoden erst die Kanji zu lernen, was bedeutet Sie schreiben zu lernen, und im weiteren dann Lesung durch RTK2, und später Vokabel und Sätze via Decks. Für Online Widerholungen findest du unter kanji.koohii.com genau was du suchst. Eine aktive, erwachsene Community, und hunderte nützliche Links, Informationen, und Hilfe für Beginner, zum erlernen der Sprache. 

Damit hast du ein gutes Grundgerüst, und alles weitere wirst Du wohl selbst heraus finden.


----------

